# English speaking schools,hannover.



## lynseyh

Hi all,
My husband has been offered a new job in Celle. He is wanting all the family to go over with him as he's been working away for the last 3 years! So it time to make the big scary move! There is a lot of things worrying me as our daughter, who is 5 has just started school in august and seems to be doing really well. I would feel so much better about the move (which will be for around 1 year) if i new we had a few school options. I really want the transition to be as smooth as possible. Also, i believe that children don't start school until age 6 over there. This concerns me as i really don't want a gap in her learning. 
I think it would be a great opportunity for us to experience a different culture and to learn some of the language.
Any advice would be great! also any clubs (tennis, art or swimming) or german classes in this area?


----------



## Seb*

lynseyh said:


> Hi all,
> My husband has been offered a new job in Celle. He is wanting all the family to go over with him as he's been working away for the last 3 years! So it time to make the big scary move! There is a lot of things worrying me as our daughter, who is 5 has just started school in august and seems to be doing really well. I would feel so much better about the move (which will be for around 1 year) if i new we had a few school options. I really want the transition to be as smooth as possible. Also, i believe that children don't start school until age 6 over there. This concerns me as i really don't want a gap in her learning.
> I think it would be a great opportunity for us to experience a different culture and to learn some of the language.
> Any advice would be great! also any clubs (tennis, art or swimming) or german classes in this area?


International School Hannover Region-IS-HR-Educating the future

or similar distcance to Celle:

Page:Home


----------

